# Sticky  Supplements



## loubi

I am after some advice if any of you can help!!

I have not started tx just yet but hopefully soon. I have started taking some supplements including folic acid, multi vitamins and calcium. 

Does anyone recommend anything else Want to make sure I am taking the right ones!!!

Thanks
Loubi


----------



## Choice4

Try adding:
Acupunture( to relax,improve lining, improve FSH)
CQ10 ( helps improve egg quality)
Wheat grass juice( high protein source)
Grape see extract (antioxidant)
Vit C,D,E,B
Fish oil (helps improve blood flow)
Seleinum(helps promote general health and womb health)
Asprin( helps improve blood flow)
Pycnogenol(antioxidant)
Resveratrol(antioxidant)
Royal jelly( may help egg quality)


----------



## kitten77

hi choice4 - can you explain what these do?


----------



## *Suze*

Hi Loubi

can i recommend zita west vits, the pre-conception ones, they have everything in so you wont have to remember to take lots of different tablets   they're not cheap but well worth it!! also, be careful taking asprin without your cons knowing.....good luck honey xx

Kitten - sorry to read of your BFN sweetie.....hoping your next cycle is the 'one'

love to you both 
Suze xx


----------



## loubi

Suze thanks for that. SO I take I can take Zita's and then thats it?? Sounds good with me as I always forget to take tablets and have to have them in my handbag as always remember on the way to work. My bag is big enough already without having loads of tablets rattling around!!!

Another silly question (I am good at them!) Where do I buy them from?? I have never heard of them and have looked in Boots and they don't have them.

Many many thanks
Lou


----------



## Cozy

Hi Loubi,

I used to take Zita Wests tablets. They are called Vitafem and you get Vitamen for men aswell. You can order them via her website which is zitawest.com. They're about £18-£20, I cant remember exactly.

They are alledgedly better quality that the high street shop bought ones.

The also do different vitamins for each trimester of your pregnancy.

Cozy


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hi,

I just wanted to say thanks to Choice for the list and what the different supplements help with. I have been reading things and searching the boards for info all day and the list I've come up with from a lot of convuluted info is roughly the same as yours so you've confirmed that I'm on the right tracks. 

I'm taking Wheatgrass supplements rather than juice which is nasty tasting and expensive (IMHO) so it won't add protein but I've read it can help with FSH. I had an FSH of 14.2 and after a month of accupuncture and wheatgrass supplements it went down to 9.8  OK, i can't say for sure it helped but I beleive it did  

Thanks again,
Carys


----------

